# Wedges, how many for an amature



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello,

 Could you please give me your thoughts on wedges and if you think it's worth someone like myself who is averaging around 104 from scratch trying to use a higher degree wedge to help with shorter shots around the greens, or would I be better served practising bump and run shots. I have seen people on TV using Woods to do this with.
 I have it in my mind that pitching is the correct thing to do and have been trying to pitch/chip on from about 10 yards with mixed results.

I can play a pitching wedge well from further away but it all goes to bits when I have to play little fiddly part swing shots. So do I get a higher loft wedge and keep practising chipping/pitching or should I really be bump and running from that far and if so wood or iron ?


  Thanks

  Mac


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2015)

Any golfer should be able to make it round a course using regular 7,8,9, pw and sw for round the greens. There are many wedged from 46 degrees through to 64 (yes there are the odd insanely higher lofted weapons) but really, you need to get a knack of using what you already have.
 Butch harmon has the odd video out there, I like this one for starters.

[video=youtube;HttXJN0u5E8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HttXJN0u5E8[/video]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2015)

The bump and run is a great shot to have in your arsenal but it has to be used in the right conditions. Doesn't work very well on lush parkland courses, best used on links/heathland type tracks that have tighter fairways. If the conditions are right, try practicing with a 7i down (up?) to your longer irons or hybrids and play the shot like a long putt.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 21, 2015)

High loft wedges can be great tools, but can also be destructive - when skinned/fatted - if the conditions and strike is not right.

Worth getting a cheap one (Dunlop do one for about a fiver) to practice with either on the range or chipping area (facing away from club-house/other people!) to focus on striking it correctly. But be selective as to where you use it on the course!

As D4S posted, it's a case of the right shot for the right conditions. I use a 58* but also use an 8 iron for a lot of chipping (used a 7 once on Saturday) and certainly consider the 'Rescue Putt' from off the green. You can use any club/shot, but using too many tends to confuse us ams imo.


----------



## mactronix (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,

  My wedge is a 56* I'm pretty consistent from 50 yards or so, I guess I just need to learn how and when to use the wedge and when to play a different shot.  I have a chiper but didn't get on with it when I tried it out. maybe I should give it more of a try.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 21, 2015)

If you use your normal wedge, but don't break your wrists at all, you can still make a reasonably big stroke without the ball going a long way.

Use more like a putting stroke.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 22, 2015)

I reckon the average golfer should go pitching, gap, sand, these days, that is probably 46, 50-52 and 56 degrees. 

I think the lob wedge is a great club for people who hit them well, but that isn't most average club golfers, myself included.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm an high handicapper & carry a 52 & 60 deg.
I only tend to use my 60 if I need to get over a bunker or other obstacle around the green. 
If the lie is good I don't think it's a particularly difficult shot.


----------



## chrisg (Jul 22, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm an high handicapper & carry a 52 & 60 deg.
I only tend to use my 60 if I need to get over a bunker or other obstacle around the green. 
If the lie is good I don't think it's a particularly difficult shot.
		
Click to expand...

Which do you use for bunker play? I too am a high HC and have the same wedges, but I don't like either in the sand so have a traditional 56 that only ever gets used from the sand, seems a waste!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 23, 2015)

You will always be better at your handicap by playing a lower shot into a green where you can.   Try practicing shots from halfway back to halfway through using an 8,  9 iron and pitching wedge.   Nice easy swing that doesn't hit the ball too hard but gets it just into the air with a good roll out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2015)

chrisg said:



			Which do you use for bunker play? I too am a high HC and have the same wedges, but I don't like either in the sand so have a traditional 56 that only ever gets used from the sand, seems a waste!
		
Click to expand...

I tend to use my 60.
But my bunker play isn't the best tbh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			You will always be better at your handicap by playing a lower shot into a green where you can.   Try practicing shots from halfway back to halfway through using an 8,  9 iron and pitching wedge.   Nice easy swing that doesn't hit the ball too hard but gets it just into the air with a good roll out.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I've been doing recently.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I reckon the average golfer should go pitching, gap, sand, these days, that is probably 46, 50-52 and 56 degrees. 

I think the lob wedge is a great club for people who hit them well, but that isn't most average club golfers, myself included.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 46, 52, 56

Is the lob wedge 58 ro 60?


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm a high handicapper and have 3 wedges 

47 53 and 58

Work well for me 

Use 58 as sand wedge in bunkers and open etc to suit shot 

All 3-4 years old Cleveland 588's would not use anything else


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm 46, 52, 56

Is the lob wedge 58 ro 60?
		
Click to expand...

I go 46, 52 and 58 so there's even gapping. I can open the 58 to make it into a LW (60 degree). Trying to keep it as simple as I can


----------



## LanDog (Jul 24, 2015)

My chipping is the best part of my game I think, which isn't very complimentary when you see the rest! 

I have a 47, 54 & 60, from 100 yards and in I never like to hit a full shot, I find I get much more control from an easier swing. 

Around the green, using your imagination to visualise the shot is key for me

Any time I use my 60 I use my hands a lot for the shot, I find that's better for getting height, for other shots I like to take the hands out of it and trap the ball to get more spin and keep the ball lower down. 

Bump and runs are crucial if you're playing links golf, they're a lot more like putts for me though


----------

